# Import von *.OPS - Datei in Mircosoft Outlook



## Hawkings (23. April 2007)

Nabend @ all,

ich habe folgendes Problem:

Mein Rechner, bzw. die Festplatte  hatte n Schuß´und musste gewechselt werden, habe davor noch alles soweit es ging gesichert und dabei unter anderem meine Daten aus Outlook in eine *.OPS datei exportiert, diese heißt standardmäßig "Neue Einstellungsdatei.OPS"

Jetzt wollte ich das Sc..Ding wieder importieren und das geht anscheinend so nicht, der kann KAlender und schlag mich tot importieren, aber nicht meine *.OPS Datei.

Brauche Hilfe, 

MFG, Hawkin


----------

